# Dateien per HTTP von Server suchen



## Knoppers (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Wie kann man ( bzw. gibt es ein Programm ), von einem HTTP-Server die Dateien eines Bestimmen Verzeichnissen angucken? Z.b.: http://www.abc.de/ordner. Geht das oder klappt das nur durch Ausprobieren?

Ich entschuldige mich das das hier das falsche Forum ist, aber ich hab kein gefunden, wo ich das posten könnte.

mfg Knoppers


----------



## Gumbo (13. Januar 2008)

Das ist entweder nur über das FTP oder wenn der Server diese Informationen in einem Index preisgibt möglich.


----------

